# I HAVE AN IDEA!!!!!!!!!



## DoYouEvenLyft?

For all my fellow airport lovers hear me out:

What if the drivers in the queue logged into the passanger app and requested a ride? Would that create a surge?


----------



## welikecamping

You need to think this through.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

Oooo.....an idea......_and_ in all caps. It must be a good one.


----------



## mbd

Surge happens, and your pax request pings will come to you, and Uber will gladly keep the surge. You can drive yourself to your home, and waste gas ?
If you don’t tip yourself, your driver self can give your pax self a 1*?if you tip, you end up paying taxes on the tip, which the US govt appreciates.


----------



## RodB

It would certainly create a surge.
And cancelation fees, and drivers not knowing who are real pax to pick up and who are other drivers, and accounts getting ban, and possibly fraud charges..

Let me know how it works out.


----------



## Stephen Uno

Bad idea... uber knows your location and can tell when you do that . Haven’t you seen people deactivated due to suspicious of fraud? Bad idea my friend


----------



## Illini

I'm speechless. ?
Where's @Pax Collector when you need him.


----------



## DriversAreMean

And you wonder why passengers don’t want to tip you bilko con artists!


----------



## W00dbutcher




----------



## Disgusted Driver

Work for about a week (I'm assuming you'll cancel within two minutes) until their fraud prevention catches you. Ask me how I know, not going to tell you ;-)


----------



## peteyvavs

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> For all my fellow airport lovers hear me out:
> 
> What if the drivers in the queue logged into the passanger app and requested a ride? Would that create a surge?


? sure would, then we'll have to pay a cancellation fee ?



DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> For all my fellow airport lovers hear me out:
> 
> What if the drivers in the queue logged into the passanger app and requested a ride? Would that create a surge?


How many times must you be told NOT to think.


----------



## Daisey77

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> For all my fellow airport lovers hear me out:
> 
> What if the drivers in the queue logged into the passanger app and requested a ride? Would that create a surge?


I highly suggest you don't do this. You will get banned from the airport for fraud. Fraud being, intentionally ordering an Uber with no intent on taking one. Trust me on this one . . . speaking for a friend?


----------



## peteyvavs

What would be funny is if every U/L driver ordered a ride and no one accepted.


----------



## Lissetti

Illini said:


> I'm speechless. ?
> Where's @Pax Collector when you need him.


Or @Cableguynoe . :biggrin:


----------



## Cableguynoe

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> For all my fellow airport lovers hear me out:
> 
> What if the drivers in the queue logged into the passanger app and requested a ride? Would that create a surge?


I do this all the time. 
Usually on Uber and Lyft simultaneously.

Not necessarily to create surge. But to keep other drivers busy for a few minutes and let all pings come to me. (still waiting for this so called karma)

Sometimes I don't cancel in time and get charged. It's ok. I use Uber enough to use up those credits. 









I've had nothing but positive results. 
When it's surging and I'm not getting pings I feel this makes the surge last longer.

Don't worry, I would never do this to another member of this forum. 
Just ants.


----------



## peteyvavs

Lissetti said:


> Or @Cableguynoe . :biggrin:


Probably put on a time out. ?


----------



## Lissetti

LOL speaking of time outs...don't speak too loudly....?

I wonder who's behind the cable suddenly going out in the LA area during a major broadcast, like a ball game?:whistling:


----------



## peteyvavs

Lissetti said:


> LOL speaking of time outs...don't speak too loudly....?
> 
> I wonder who's behind the cable suddenly going out in the LA area during a major broadcast, like a ball game?:whistling:
> 
> View attachment 337371


He's the official squirrel catcher, driving an Uber bucket.


----------



## Lissetti

peteyvavs said:


> He's the official squirrel catcher, driving an Uber bucket.


Shhh! I think I hear him coming. My Xfinity bill is late...


----------



## peteyvavs

Lissetti said:


> Shhh! I think I hear him coming. My Xfinity bill is late...


LOL, now you're going to have to download pirated movies.


----------



## oleole20

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> For all my fellow airport lovers hear me out:
> 
> What if the drivers in the queue logged into the passanger app and requested a ride? Would that create a surge?


You must be a new driver or a dumb person or both.


----------



## peteyvavs

oleole20 said:


> You must be a new driver or a dumb person or both.


Sure, I'm a newbie.


----------



## Lissetti

peteyvavs said:


> Sure, I'm a newbie.


Think he was taking to OP.


----------



## peteyvavs

Lissetti said:


> Think he was taking to OP.


? I think my brain is on tilt today.


----------



## Pax Collector

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What if the drivers in the queue logged into the passanger app and requested a ride? Would that create a surge?


Summoning a colony of ants from the porta potties and explaining to them what "Surge" is will be a huge undertaking.


----------



## Thef9llowing

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> For all my fellow airport lovers hear me out:
> 
> What if the drivers in the queue logged into the passanger app and requested a ride? Would that create a surge?


Yes, do that for a few times n everyone will get deactivated permanently


----------



## Ping.Me.More

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> For all my fellow airport lovers hear me out:
> 
> What if the drivers in the queue logged into the passanger app and requested a ride? Would that create a surge?


_ping!!_
(accept ping)
(Your pickup is 2 parking stalls away).
_"Drive closer to the pin"
"You have arrived" _
:roflmao:


----------



## Uarefree

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> For all my fellow airport lovers hear me out:
> 
> What if the drivers in the queue logged into the passanger app and requested a ride? Would that create a surge?


GREAT IDEA!!!
It's a little app stimulation from our side. GENIUS!!!
Call it; INSTA RAISE or BONUS
you know like a CEO


----------



## W00dbutcher

Grab a friend and try to get each other's pings all day long you guys can make a s*** ton of money!


----------



## VanGuy

Thef9llowing said:


> Yes, do that for a few times n everyone will get deactivated permanently


This is how you thin the heard.


----------



## Ssgcraig

There is a market that made the news a while back for drivers at the airport going off line at the same time and waiting for an X amount of surge before going back online. This was considered fraud let alone what you are proposing.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

I wonder however if it would be a good way to get your acceptance rate up. If you accept a ping and then rider cancels it still counts as a positive acceptance. So folks could ping each other and get their acceptance rates up to qualify for pro I suppose. Then again, if you are trying to get from 65% to 85% it would take way to much effort for the little benefit.


----------



## JPaiva

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> For all my fellow airport lovers hear me out:
> 
> What if the drivers in the queue logged into the passanger app and requested a ride? Would that create a surge?


What if, instead of using the airport queue to wait for a pax, you fire up a small grill and sell hotdogs brats chips and soda to all the other drivers sitting there waiting and not wanting to lose their spot in the queue? A food truck or similar would make serious bank catering to one of those lots.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

JPaiva said:


> What if, instead of using the airport queue to wait for a pax, you fire up a small grill and sell hotdogs brats chips and soda to all the other drivers sitting there waiting and not wanting to lose their spot in the queue? A food truck or similar would make serious bank catering to one of those lots.


Great idea till the airport po po come and seize the truck or your car because you didn't kick up to the airport.


----------



## Daisey77

JPaiva said:


> What if, instead of using the airport queue to wait for a pax, you fire up a small grill and sell hotdogs brats chips and soda to all the other drivers sitting there waiting and not wanting to lose their spot in the queue? A food truck or similar would make serious bank catering to one of those lots.


Our airport specifically says we can not deliver food or have food delivered and we can not purchase food from a non approved vendor. Now grilling and accepting tips? Not sure that's actually been attempted but definitely discussed LOL


----------



## JPaiva

Daisey77 said:


> Our airport specifically says we can not deliver food or have food delivered and we can not purchase food from a non approved vendor. Now grilling and accepting tips? Not sure that's actually been attempted but definitely discussed LOL


Eeek, Havent seen anything similar in StL waiting in a commuter lot with exception to being "in" the airport. But away from the terminals is a grey area here13 because the parking lots are not airport owned



Disgusted Driver said:


> Great idea till the airport po po come and seize the truck or your car because you didn't kick up to the airport.


Not if the lots are independently owned and you make friends with the gate guard


----------



## Daisey77

JPaiva said:


> Eeek, Havent seen anything similar in StL waiting in a commuter lot with exception to being "in" the airport. But away from the terminals is a grey area here13 because the parking lots are not airport owned
> 
> 
> Not if the lots are independently owned and you make friends with the gate guard


Yeah our entire Airport is owned and operated by the City and County of Denver Department of Aviation and our airport is massive. We are the largest airport in North America. Second largest airport in the world! Just to give you an idea, Dallas-Fort Worth Airport is the next largest airport in North America and we are double size of that and the city operates every inch of it. They actually have a written policy about food deliveries in their policy handbook LOL


----------



## Uber1111uber

It will work after uber lays off the fraud department ?


----------



## peteyvavs

Your wish may come true.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

mbd said:


> Surge happens, and your pax request pings will come to you, and Uber will gladly keep the surge. You can drive yourself to your home, and waste gas ?
> If you don't tip yourself, your driver self can give your pax self a 1*?if you tip, you end up paying taxes on the tip, which the US govt appreciates.


@mbd you of all people should know that you can only give yourself a ride if your phone has dual sim slots.


----------



## Daisey77

Ian Richard Markham said:


> @mbd you of all people should know that you can only give yourself a ride if your phone has dual sim slots.


Not 2 phones?


----------



## KK2929

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> For all my fellow airport lovers hear me out:
> 
> What if the drivers in the queue logged into the passanger app and requested a ride? Would that create a surge?


--------------------------
No -- but it will result in deactivation.


----------



## VictorD

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> For all my fellow airport lovers hear me out:
> 
> What if the drivers in the queue logged into the passanger app and requested a ride? Would that create a surge?


Why don't you do it a few times and let us know how it worked out for you.


----------



## Uarefree

VictorD said:


> Why don't you do it a few times and let us know how it worked out for you.


All I did was look on the rider app to see how many drivers were out and Uber accused me of requesting myself. That and a couple other false accusations got my Instant pay stopped for a day. Only paid one bank overdraft fee.?
I called Uber and got it straightened out.
That was ridiculous though.?


----------



## The Gift of Fish

DriversAreMean said:


> And you wonder why passengers don't want to tip you bilko con artists!


Drivers are mean? (!) What are you, 8?


----------



## LADryver

mbd said:


> Surge happens, and your pax request pings will come to you, and Uber will gladly keep the surge. You can drive yourself to your home, and waste gas ?
> If you don't tip yourself, your driver self can give your pax self a 1*?if you tip, you end up paying taxes on the tip, which the US govt appreciates.


Damn no-tipper!


----------

